# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  FTDI modulis UM232R

## abergs

Cik zinu PIC mikrokontroleri ar USB interfeisu (PIC18F2550) nedarbojas HOST režīmā.Vai FTDI moduļi UM232R arī neder kā HOST? Pats vēl neesmu līdz galam "izkodis" USB protokolu.

----------


## malacis

Jā, neder.

----------

